# My Beretta 8045 "mini cougar"



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I was looking for a new .45acp in double/single action. Beretta stopped making the model 8045, and it is now being made by Stoeger. While looking for a Stoeger Cougar, I found a genuine Beretta "mini cougar" that is in near new condition. It came with two magazines, and was still in the original plastic case. I bought it at a fair price, and picked up a 50 round box of 230 grain FMJ ammo. I took this gun out north of town and set up a paper plate for a target. I used a bulls bag on hood of my truck, and shot this six shot group at 18 yrds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Rich.


----------

